#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Веганство и аборты

## Джигме

Вегетарианцы и веганы в своем большинстве придерживаются левых и ультралевых взглядов. Есть конечно исключения такие как например Адольф Гитлер. А представители левых взглядов как правило поддерживают аборты. Интересно узнать мнение форумских вегетарианцев и веганов об абортах.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вегетарианцы и веганы в своем большинстве придерживаются левых и ультралевых взглядов. Есть конечно исключения такие как например Адольф Гитлер. А представители левых взглядов как правило поддерживают аборты. Интересно узнать мнение форумских вегетарианцев и веганов об абортах.


Все зависит от конкретной ситуации. Общего рецепта тут нет и не может быть.
С чего Вы взяли, что левые поддерживают аборты?

----------

Фил (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

В бесклассовом обществе дети не рассматриваются как чья-либо собственность, и ответственность за их воспитание и обучение лежит на обществе. Вопросы, типо "смогу ли я прокормить ребенка одна?", ну или "а стоит ли мне рожать от Васи, если между нами просто симпатия и мы не хотим быть вместе?" просто не возникают, поскольку не актуальны. Сама же процедура может быть сохранена.

----------

Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (27.12.2013), Николай Булев (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Я против абортов. 
Категорично получилось.
Наверное, если на раннем сроке известно, что ребенок будет больным и не сможет нормально жить - то не против... сложный вопрос.

----------

Джигме (27.12.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Все зависит от конкретной ситуации. Общего рецепта тут нет и не может быть.
> С чего Вы взяли, что левые поддерживают аборты?


На практике с приходом левых легализуют аборты. При чем не только по медицинским показаниям, а просто по желанию. Вот мне и стало интересно мнение людей.

----------


## Наталья

У веганов нет необходимости в абортах - они просто невынашивают. Или не могут зачать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У веганов нет необходимости в абортах - они просто невынашивают. Или не могут зачать.


Это ложь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.12.2013), Pema Sonam (27.12.2013), Бодо (27.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> У веганов нет необходимости в абортах - они просто невынашивают. Или не могут зачать.


Миллиард индусов даже не знают, что вам ответить. 
(Понятно, что не все там вегетаринацы, но в общем большой процент).

----------

Ашвария (27.12.2013), Бодо (27.12.2013), Влад К (02.01.2014), Нея (09.01.2014)

----------

